
Semiconductor Fabs Still Operational in Wuhan - rajnathani
https://technode.com/2020/02/12/what-industry-cant-stop-semiconductors/
======
rajnathani
A noteworthy point:

> Fabs are the cleanest places around, so they should know what they are doing
> when it comes to prevention.

